# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Home Cinema] προβλημα με ενεργο subwoofer roister pb-150

## διονυσης--1

εχω το συγκεκριμενο subwoofer 4 χρονια χωρις προβληματα και ξαφνικα το ανοιξα να παιξει και εχει χασει την ενταση του.απο εκει που επαιζε τελεια στο 2 τωρα για να παιξει πρεπει να το βαλεις στο τερμα.απο οτι ειδα στο site της roister (εχει κλεισει) εχει ενισχυτη 150 w rms class d.το μεγαφωνο ειναι απλο μονου πηνιου και ολα πανω στην πλακετα δειχνουν φυσιολογικα.το δοκιμασα και με καινουργιο καλωδιο και σε αλλο ενισχυτη και παλι το ιδιο προβλημα

----------


## geostrom

κανε μια ωμομετρηση στο μεγάφωνο να δεις πόσο λέει.

----------


## διονυσης--1

8Ω αντισταση (αν και το μεγαφωνο δεν γραφει πανω τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα).λογικα ειναι η κανονικη

----------


## διονυσης--1

αν βοηθανε παραπανω φωτο

----------


## ultra

Αυτο δεν ειναι class D...

----------


## διονυσης--1

ετσι λεει στο site

----------


## geostrom

έβαλες το μεγάφωνο σκέτο σε αλλον ενισχυτή και είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα ?

----------


## UV.

1. Μέτρα τάσεις στα πινς των Q41 Q42
2. βγάλε το φις του προενισχυτή και πιάσε τα πινάκια στον ενισχυτή να δεις περνά ο χαρακτηριστικός βόμβος στο μεγάφωνο;

----------


## διονυσης--1

ολοκληρο το subwoofer δοκιμασα σε αλλο ενισχυτη home cinema και ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα

----------


## UV.

> ολοκληρο το subwoofer δοκιμασα σε αλλο ενισχυτη home cinema και ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα


 :Hammer:

----------


## geostrom

κατάλαβες Νίκο γιατί έκανα αυτην την ερώτηση τώρα

----------


## διονυσης--1

αν θες δειξε μου που θα πρεπει να πιασω για να ακουσω τον βομβο(κανονικα με ταση?ανοιχτο?) και ποσο πρεπει να ειναι περιπου οι μετρησεις στο Q41 και Q42

----------


## UV.

> κατάλαβες Νίκο γιατί έκανα αυτην την ερώτηση τώρα


τώρα κατάλαβα



> αν θες δειξε μου που θα πρεπει να πιασω για να ακουσω τον βομβο(κανονικα με ταση?ανοιχτο?)


Διονύση μετά από είναι ένα θέμα αν πρέπει να συνεχίσω
βρε είναι δυνατόν να ακούσεις το μεγάφωνο με κλειστό τον ενισχυτή;
είπα και έδειξα με βελάκι το σημείο



> και ποσο πρεπει να ειναι περιπου οι μετρησεις στο Q41 και Q42


ελπίζω να έχεις τρόπο να πάρεις μετρήσεις 
κάντο και θα σου πω
όταν ανοίγεις τον ενισχυτή ακούς να οπλίζει το ρελέ; (δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το τι κάνει)
βάλε φωτο και την πρόσοψη

----------


## διονυσης--1

νικο σε ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον και τις συμβουλες.αυριο θα κανω δοκιμες και θα σου πω.καλο βραδυ σε ολους.

----------


## UV.

η εταιρεία υπάρχει roister.gr
οκ καλή νύχτα  :Closedeyes:

----------


## nyannaco

Ακυρο, δεν είχα δει τη δεύτερη σελίδα  :Sad: 
Αν θέλει κάποιος moderator ας το διαγράψει.

----------


## διονυσης--1

βγαζει την σελιδα της  roister αλλα δεν υπαρχει επικοινωνια.εχει κλεισει εδω και 2-3 χρονια.

----------


## διονυσης--1

> βγαζει την σελιδα της  roister αλλα δεν υπαρχει επικοινωνια.εχει κλεισει εδω και 2-3 χρονια.

----------


## διονυσης--1

τελικα το αφησα 2 λεπτα στο 10 και πριν προλαβω να κανω μετρησεις εκανε ενα τσαφ και μου εκαψε το Q47

----------


## διονυσης--1

> τελικα το αφησα 2 λεπτα στο 10 και πριν προλαβω να κανω μετρησεις εκανε ενα τσαφ και μου εκαψε το Q47

----------


## διονυσης--1

και τον πισω πυκνωτη 100μF

----------


## capacity

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω γιατί ο ενισχυτής πάντα χαλάει σε αυτά τα Roister  subwoofers ακόμα και μετά από επισκευή είτε της αντιπροσωπείας ειτε από  ιδιώτη τεχνικό.

Έπεσε στα χέρια μου είναι PB 150 και ανεβάζω αρχικά μερικές φώτος της κούτας και του woofer και των ρυθμιστικών και εισόδων εξόδων του. Θα επανέλθω με τα υπόλοιπα
1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg4.jpg7.jpg

----------


## capacity

1.jpgdescription.jpg2.jpg3.jpg4.jpg5.jpg

Φωτογραφίες από τα ηλεκτρονικά του μέρη.

Στη 2η εικόνα προσπάθησα να περιγράψω τι είναι και τι κάνει το κάθε αντικείμενο.

Αύριο θα ανεβάσω περισσότερα για την επισκευή.

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν ξέρω σε τί βλάβη και τί επισκευές αναφέρεσαι, αλλά βλέπω πολλές κακές κολλήσεις στην πλακέτα.

----------


## capacity

Καλησπέρα!

Έλεγξα κυριολεκτικά όλους τους πυκνωτές στις πλακέτες και μετά όλα τα transistors, diodes, γέφυρα ανόρθωσης κτλ και βρήκα 2 καμμένα τρανζίστορ και 1 τρανζίστορ που οι τιμές του ήταν στα όρια όταν το τέσταρα με το πολύμετρο:
S9014
2n5401

Στις φώτος με κόκκινο τα καμμένα και με κίτρινο αυτό που ήταν ύποπτο. Με πρασινο όσα ήταν ΟΚ.
component testing 1.jpgcomponent testing 2.jpg
Αφότου άλλαξα τα 3 τρανζίστορ και διόρθωσα αρκετές κολλήσεις που και μένα δε μου γέμιζαν το μάτι το sub δουλευει κανονικά!

Ο προηγούμενος ιδιοκτήτης του μου είπε ότι το είχε πάει ήδη σε τεχνικό μια φορά και το ειχε φτιαξει και μετά από κάποιο διάστημα που δούλευε κανονικά ξαναχάλασε.

Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι οι 2 μεγάλοι πυκνωτές είναι 50V και ο μετασχηματιστής βγάζει 35.5V AC , 0 -35.5V AC όπως φαίνεται στην εικόνα.
Transformer torturing Main capacitors.jpg
Και όντως μέτρησα με το πολύμετρο και η τάση στον καθένα ήταν : 50.3V , 50.4V κάπου τόσο.

Με λίγα λόγια το έχει σχεδιάσει να είναι στο όριο και δε μου κάνει εντύπωση που σε άλλο sub σαν αυτό έχουν σκάσει οι 2 μεγάλοι πυκνωτές του.

Ποια η γμώμη σας;

Σε αυτό πάντως μετρήθηκαν και ήταν ΟΚ οι 2 μεγάλοι πυκνωτές.

----------


## mikemtb73

> Καλησπέρα!
> Με λίγα λόγια το έχει σχεδιάσει να είναι στο όριο και δε μου κάνει εντύπωση που σε άλλο sub σαν αυτό έχουν σκάσει οι 2 μεγάλοι πυκνωτές του.
> 
> Ποια η γμώμη σας;


λογικο....
Και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό, ο μετασχηματιστής είναι rated για 220V AC , όταν στην Ελλάδα εδώ και καποια χρονια το συστημα είναι 230V και πολλές φορές, ειδικά τα βράδια έχω μετρήσει μέχρι και 240V στις μπρίζες του σπιτιού μου. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα πάρουμε ακόμα μεγαλύτερες τάσεις στο δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή.. Δε μπορώ με τίποτα να καταλάβω γιατι καποιος να σχεδιάσει κάτι έτσι χωρίς καθόλου περιθώρια.

πες μας και γιατι καηκαν τα τρανζιστορ, σαν να βλεπω επεισόδια στο νετfλιξ δηλαδη 
Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## capacity

Δεν έχω καταλαβει γιατί είναι κακό να ποστάρω σε πολλά φόρουμ, όταν αγόρασα το σαμπ, έψαχνα και βρήκα διάφορα ποστ με αυτό ή άλλα μοντέλα της ροίστερ χαλασμένα αλλά δε βρήκα αναλυτικές οδηγίες, φωτογραφιες πληροφοριες κτλ για το τι φταίει και ιδέες για λύσεις. Επίσης, απ όσο ξέρω απαγορεύονται ή εστω αποφεύγονται οι απευθείας σύνδεσμοι από φόρουμ σε φόρουμ, αλλιώς δε θα είχα κανένα θέμα να τα γράφω όλα σέ 1 και να βάλω λινκ στα άλλα. Έχω λάθος;

Τέλος, δε με πληρώνει κανείς για τα ποστ, σε αντίθεση με το Netflix που έχει συνδρομή, τα κάνω στον ελάχιστο ελεύθερο χρόνο μου και προσπαθώ να είναι φιλικά και στον μη πτυχιούχο ηλεκτρονικό. Άρα δε μπορώ να τα πω όλα με τη μία, χώρια που κανένας δε θα κάτσει να διαβάσει 10 παραγράφους ποστ.

Μπορείς αν θες να αφαιρέσεις το κομμάτι που έστω και στα πλαίσια της πλάκας είναι λογοκλοπή από την ανάρτηση σου. Αν δε θες κανένα πρόβλημα.

Πάντως εξακολουθεί να με ενδιαφέρει το feedback , δεν τα γράφω για να αυτοθαυμάζομαι ούτε μόνο για reference αλλά και γιατί δε θέλω οταν τελικα τα βιδωσω όλα να κάνει μια μέρα ένα μπαμ και να πρέπει να ξανασχοληθώ μαζί του

----------


## capacity

Ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες που έβγαλα αφότου ολοκλήρωσα αυτά που ήθελα να κάνω στο συγκεκριμένο sub.

Επίσης σχεδίασα ένα πρόχειρο σχηματικό που δείχνει το τροφοδοτικό του προενισχυτή και ένα άλλο κύκλωμα.

Το δεύτερο κύκλωμα έχει δικό του ξεχωριστό τροφοδοτικό και είναι  υπεύθυνο για την σύνδεση/αποσύνδεση του γούφερ με τον ενισχυτή μέσω του  ρελέ, άρα μιλαμε για το κύκλωμα προστασίας του γούφερ από βλάβη του  ενισχυτή και επίσης το κύκλωμα anti-thump , δηλαδή το κύκλωμα που επειδή  καθυστερεί να συνδέσει τον ενισχυτή με το γούφερ δεν ακούμε το  χαρακτηριστικό ήχο που κάνουν κάποιοι ενισχυτές στα ηχεία με την  ενεργοποίηση τους. Επίσης το ίδιο κύκλωμα οδηγεί το λεντ που είναι  δίχρωμο και έχει κόκκινο χρώμα όταν η προστασία είναι ενεργή και πράσινο  όταν το ρελέ συνδέσει το γούφερ με την έξοδο του ενισχυτή.

Αυτό το κύκλωμα που περιέγραψα στην προηγούμενη παραγραφο είχε 2  προβληματικά τρανζίστορ τα οποία αλλάχθηκαν, αλλά παραδόξως η περιοχή  γύρω τους δεν είχε κανένα σημάδι υπερθέρμανσης. Αντίθετα, στο ξεχωριστό  του τροφοδοτικό υπήρχε αισθητή αποχρωματοποίηση της πλακέτας λόγω ζέστης  και έτσι αντικατέστησα την R201 , 2.2kohm, με μία του 1watt. Την R61  που ειναι 330ohm και 1 watt προσπάθησα να την απομακρύνω από γειτονικά  εξαρτήματα για να μην τα ψηνει. Αυτό το έκανα γενικότερα σε όλη την  πλακέτα και πάντα με βάση τον προσανατολισμό της αφού ως γνωστό η ζέστη  πάει προς τα πάνω. Επίσης άλλαξα τον ενισχυτή C67 10uF 50V με 22uF για  να μειωθεί η κυμάτωση.

Στο σχηματικό που έχω επισυνάψει φαίνονται και αλλαγές που έκανα στις  τιμές των πυκνωτών. Οι δύο πυκνωτές 25V 47uF που βρίσκονται στην πλακέτα  του προενισχυτή αλλάχτηκαν με 100uF, κάτι που έγινε με στόχο όσο πιο  καθαρή τροφοδοσία στον προενισχυτή άρα και καλύτερη ποιότητα ήχου.

Επίσης αλλάχτηκαν 2 πυκνωτές 220uF 35V με 470uF στο τροφοδοτικό του  προενισχυτή, το οποίο θα έπρεπε κανονικά να χρησιμοποιεί μεγαλύτερα  τρανζίστορ αντί για τα μικροσκοπικά S8050 και S8550. Φυσικά αυτά  υπερθερμαίνονται αλλά στο δικό μου σαμπ, δεν βρέθηκαν καμμένα οπότε τα  άφησα χωρίς να τα πειράξω.

Τα Q56 2N5401 και το complementary Q51 2N5551 υπερθερμαίνονται, σε μένα βρέθηκε καμμένο το 5401.

Αυτά είναι μέρος του prebooster κυκλώματος οδήγησης του τελικού ενισχυτή  και δε θα έπρεπε να είναι τρανζίστορ πακέτου TO-92, αλλά μεγαλύτερα. Γι  ' αυτό και καίγονται , σε συνδυασμό με το ότι όλη η πλακέτα βρίσκεται  σφραγισμένη χωρίς κανένα είδος εξαερισμού, σε αντίθεση με άλλα subs όπου  η πλακέτα ψύχεται μέσω της κίνησης του αέρα μέσα στην καμπίνα που  προκαλεί το γούφερ και το bass reflex port.

Αποφάσισα να κάνω πατέντα και να τα κολλήσω από την άλλη μεριά της  πλακέτας και με τη βοήθεια θερμοαγώγιμης πάστας MX-4 να είναι σε επαφή  με την ψύκτρα του σαμπ. Κανονικά πάντως πρέπει να αλλαχτούν με ίδιων  ιδιοτήτων τρανζίστορ μεγαλύτερου πακέτου πχ TO-126 αλλά προσωπικά δεν το  έκανα στα δικά μου γιατί έπρεπε κάποια στιγμή να τελειώσει αυτή η  επισκευή και επίσης έχω περιέργεια να δω αν αυτή η λύση θα κρατήσει και  πόσο.

Κάτι παρόμοιο ισχυεί για τα D667C και B647C τα οποία ανήκουν λογικά στο  driver circuit του τελικού ενισχυτή και θα επρεπε να είναι οπωσδήποτε  TO-126 packet και όχι TO-92MOD.

Βρεθηκαν ΟΚ στη δική μου πλακέτα αλλά έχω δει φώτος της ίδιας πλακέτας  στο ίντερνετ με αυτά να έχουν ανατιναχτεί και να έχουν γίνει κομμάτια.  Άρα κάποιος που θέλει να είναι σίγουρος ότι δε θα ξαναέχει θέματα  προτείνεται να τα άλλαξει με ολόδια αλλά μεγαλύτερου πακέτου.

Όλοι οι πυκνωτές αντικαταστάθηκαν αποκλειστικά με ιαπωνικούς πυκνωτές  low esr series, 105 βαθμών κελσίου. Οι 2 μεγάλοι πυκνωτές 12000uF 50V θα  έπρεπε ιδανικά να αντικατασταθουν με 12000uF 63V, αλλά εφόσον από το  2009 που αγοράστηκε αυτό το σαμπ λειτουργούν χωρίς θέματα παρά το οτι  βλέπουν στα πόδια τους ο καθένας κάτι παραπάνω από 50V, αποφάσισα να  τους αφήσω. Άλλωστε δεν είχα κατάλληλο στοκ για να χρησιμοποιήσω και  κοστίζουν γύρω στα 10 ευρώ ο καθένας.

Εδώ να πούμε ότι ο Έλληνας κατασκευαστής χρησιμοποίησε κυριολεκτικά ό,τι  να ναι πυκνωτές, τύπου ό,τι βρήκε, σπάνια βλέπω σε μια συσκευή τόσες  διαφορετικές μάρκες πυκνωτών και η μία χειρότερη από την άλλη. Και όταν  μετρήθηκαν εκτός κυκλώματος σε πανάκριβα εξειδικευμένα όργανα, κάποιοι  απ' αυτούς είχαν αρχίσει να έχουν αυξημένη εσωτερική αντίσταση esr,  κοινώς είχαν αρχίσει να χαλάνε από τη θερμική καταπόνηση εκεί μέσα.

Τέλος, ξαναπέρασα με το κολλητήρι όλες σχεδόν τις κολλήσεις σε κάθε μια  πλακέτα αυτού του sub και χρησιμοποίησα μεγάλες ποσότητες καλάι μήπως  και οδηγήσει κι αυτό σε λίγο καλύτερο heat dissipation.

Άθλια εντύπωση μου έκαναν τα καλώδια που έβαλε για να μεταφέρει audio  signal όπως για παράδειγμα από την πλακέτα προενίσχυσης στην πλακέτα του  κυρίως ενισχυτή. Τα καλώδια είναι θεόλεπτα, AWG28 και ένα κόπηκε από  μόνο του όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο. Ξέρω πολύ καλά ότι μιλάμε για  interconnects αλλά AWG28 είναι τραγικά λεπτό από κάθε άποψη. Το πιο  φτηνό mini jack se mini jack καλώδιο που βρίσκει κανείς στο σκρουτζ δε  νομίζω να είναι πάχους AWG28. Τα αντικατέστησα όλα με καλώδιο AWG24  copper εκτός από αυτά που τροφοδοτούν με τάση τον προενισχυτή και το  LED.



4.jpg2.jpgpartial shchematic v0.2 with MORE comments.jpg5.jpg6.jpg7.jpg

----------


## capacity

και οι υπόλοιπες φώτος


9.jpg11.jpg12.jpg13.jpg14.jpg

----------

